# Using two split rings to attach the rear hook on a crankbait



## senkosam (Oct 2, 2019)

Years ago I might have read or heard about the advantage of using two split rings on a crankbait's rear treble hook. I just started trolling crankbaits for when the bite is tough and for some reason catch some quality fish especially in water 8' or less in lakes that aren't much deeper than 12' during late summer's slow transition to fall.

The reason for the double split ring is so fish don't have the leverage to unhook themselves especially when jumping out of the water.* IT DEFINITELY WORKS !* As long as the hook set it good, they don't come unhooked especially when using zero stretch braid which allows that leverage.

Man do I hate it when a nice fish jumps and is gone!


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 13, 2019)

That makes a heck of a lot of sense as your observed results seem to confirm. What I was always taught is treble hooks get more hookups but single hooks loose fewer fish. Nothing we can really do about the leverage from the other two bends in the treble hook other than not allowing slack, but your method would seem to alleviate a lot of the leverage between the hook and the lure. 

I know exactly what you mean about when they jump. Knowing you have a decent fish on and seeing it heading for the surface when you still have a lot of line out is one of those lump in the throat moments.


----------



## onthewater102 (Oct 14, 2019)

I will try this on my blade baits this fall/winter on the smallies...kills me when a 4+lb fish tosses the lure boat-side, but it feels like it happens as often as they make it in the boat.


----------



## DaleH (Oct 15, 2019)

FWIW I switch out the trebles on most of my small lures/plugs to the “double” hooks that Netcraft sells, believing it to be Eagle Claw and Mustard hook designs.

Nothing worse to me - even more than losing a jumping fish - is landing a fish with a face full of trebles.


----------



## Wallyc (Oct 15, 2019)

Works like a champ! I’ve been doing it that way for years. It’s not perfect as I still loose a few but it’s better than before.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 15, 2019)

Other bad thing about treble hooks is when they get snarled up in my net. That advertising claim that Frabill makes about resisting snags apparently doesn't apply to treble hooks. Haha


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 26, 2019)

How are the trebles set up? Link together? Like a chain? I thought at first you had two split rings, side by side..doubled up...but nah, can't be....or is it??


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 27, 2019)

Buzzbait said:


> How are the trebles set up? Link together? Like a chain? I thought at first you had two split rings, side by side..doubled up...but nah, can't be....or is it??



My understanding was link together like a chain: Lure eyelet + split ring + split ring + treble hook.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 28, 2019)

That's a fine idea! Simple and seems effective! 
Thanks for the clarification...


----------

